# Members Search



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

When I try to search for a member using the A-Z links, the following error pops up -

_Not Found

The requested URL /forum/memberlist.php&first_char=(Whatever letter I clicked appears here) was not found on this server._

Note: This happens when using Safari on a McBook Pro, I have not tried it on a Windows PC running IE yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Enter a couple of letters in the search box with a * afterwards, works for me. The alpabetical search doesn't work for me either.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I take your point, but if the A-Z links don't work they should be either fixed or removed.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, I'll have a look into it and get it sorted. Thank you for bringing it up.

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi mate, I'll have a look into it and get it sorted. Thank you for bringing it up.
> 
> Steve


bloody heck steve...........you just pop up out of nowhere at times lol.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate, I'll have a look into it and get it sorted. Thank you for bringing it up.
> ...


 :lol: I'm usually on here a lot looking around, especially for any site tech issues that I can help with.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > TTFAdmin said:
> ...


Steve did something happen yesterday both my I Pad and PC would not connect to server, I removed the hyphen ( ttforum) and now ok, why had it been fine with the hyphen ( ********) up until yesterday.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

newt said:


> Steve did something happen yesterday both my I Pad and PC would not connect to server, I removed the hyphen ( ttforum) and now ok, why had it been fine with the hyphen ( ********) up until yesterday.


Hi mate, the hyphen was removed when the site was transferred over to the new server so now it should be http://www.ttforum.co.uk.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > Steve did something happen yesterday both my I Pad and PC would not connect to server, I removed the hyphen ( ttforum) and now ok, why had it been fine with the hyphen ( ********) up until yesterday.
> ...


thanks


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> When I try to search for a member using the A-Z links, the following error pops up -
> 
> _Not Found
> 
> ...


My apologies as it slipped my mind to update this, but this should be working now as well mate. Thank again for the heads up.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Steve, seems to working fine now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

New boss don't mess around on getting things done jim does he.....


----------

